# Post a jazz chord here!



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

FMaj13: x85755 (R-9-13-7-3)

Post a favourite grip here! 

I usually go for 3 or 4 note chords, but sometimes as an arpeggio or in a chord melody, I reach for a big, fat one. That FMaj13 is doubly cool because it has two second intervals in it (F-G and D-E). I checked and it's not in Chord Chemistry.

You can even take it further as a Bb lydian chord: BbMaj13#11: 685755 (R-5-13-9-#11-7)

Extra credit for knuckle busters!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Fmaj7#5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

The easiest


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> The easiest


Another extreme m11 voicing only a whole tone away: from the 6th to the 1st (246200) F#, C#, G#, A, B, E.
Good luck playing that in a guitar


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

laristotle said:


> The easiest


A variation on that "grip", a lydian chord:

FMaj13#11: 100000 

EMaj13#11 can be played: 0.11.11.11.11.11, I like that bass note below the chord.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good thread!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> The easiest


That's my kind of chord. Easy peasy.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

(Add 2) chords! You know, the Steely Dan "mu" chord. I used to resist them, but I like the resolution from an altered chord to an (add 2) chord because all the movement is in half steps (three down and one up). Let me demonstrate: G7 to C (G7altered to C(add 2)).

xx3444 -> xx2533
xx6867 -> xx5758
xx9.10.9.11 -> xx10.9.8.10
xx13.13.12.13 -> xx12.12.13.12

You can turn these into minor V-i's by lowered the third in the second chord:
xx3444 -> xx1533, 
xx6867 -> xx5748 etc...


----------

